# Hario Woodneck



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm considering getting a woodneck but I'm slightly put off by the apparent need to never let the cloth dry, store it in a ziplock bag in the fridge, and boil it occasionally then do a seasoning brew. Seems like a lot of work so I'm wondering whether any users could share their experience with it.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I havn't got one yet for the same reason! you could use a Melitta paper in it i guess?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You could use a Melitta paper in it, but then you'd lose the whole essence of the cloth filter.

Have you considered boiling then freezing the cloth?

That works for me

If you're using it daily then keeping it in the fridge is fine. Just don''t let it sit in the same bag, in the same water for ages or it might go green (don't ask me how I know that...)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The official care and cleaning instructions are here


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Glenn. Like you say, cloth filtration and the result in the cup is the big appeal.

Hmm, seems perhaps there's no getting around it. If I want to use the woodneck I'm going to have to put some thought into how to minimise the fiddly factor.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers Glen that has sold it to me! freezing it is!


----------

